# 10° shoulder wildcat idea



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

find yourself a 250-3000 savage. With all the great bullets we have today, it even makes more sence than it did when it was created. Shoot a good 100gr bullet for deer, a 75-87gr bullet for varmits, and a 120gr partition for game 200-300lbs. The 257 Roberts is in the same leage with better performance with the heavy 120's. You will still want to reload for these, but, they will likely do what you want. Do some research on these. A long slopeing neck like you are talking about is a pain, If you are talking reloading. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I will second what was posted by 35Whelen and add that your best off learning to reload smaller rounds unless you plan too shoot a .243, .308. I am a big fan of the 6.5mm's and am shooting a tackdriving .260Rogue right now. But the 250-3000 and Roberts are great rounds also. But if it was a quarter bore for me with little recoil and the most bang for the buck it would be the .257 Roberts AI. It's right on the heals of a 25-06 and just a little less recoil. Load it with the 110gr Nosler Accubond for everything. Pactice often and it will do in most anything most people are likely to shoot. Good luck!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

20 inches should be enough barrel for both of those rounds.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I would opt for a barrel 22-24" in length. My old man had a 24
' tube on his 250-3000 and has a 24" tube on his Roberts AI.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

At 140 lbs, you are of small stature and indicate you're not recoil tolerant.

Take a look at a Remington Model 7 in 260 Rem. It is a compact rifle with moderate recoil in 260 Rem

The 260 Rem uses 6.5 mm bullets which have an excellent BC and great sectional density with decent bullet selections in factory ammo.

You can reload for it for yotes with lighter bullets, and also for big game with heavier bullets. The 6.5 Swede has taken thousands of moose in Europe as an example, and the 260 rem performs similar to the 6.5 swede.

"If you can't stand behind our troops, do us all a favor and please stand in front of them"


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

savage made a small run of 250-3000 aka 250 savage in the 110. It, if found usually sells for a decent price. the 257 can be found in thr ruger 77 and is a good choice for someone not likeing to get hit hard, but still more than good enough for the largest deer you will find.


----------

